# Nurgle Daemon Prince



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, I told myself I had to do something with the Metal CSM Daemon Prince model before I let myself buy one of the new plastics. So I went down to my FLGS, raided the proprietors bitz box, bought some big metal wings for cheap, cracked out the greenstuff, and made this Nurgle monstrosity. Hope you enjoy.

Shot from the front









Shot of the wings and the puss/egg/thingies I sculpted onto his back:









Shot of his chest, head, and the guts he has spilling out of his abdomen









Side by side with my Bel'akor model (which I run as a Tzeentch prince):


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely attached wings, although I probably wouldnt have added much more GS to the model to make it nurgle. The entrails look slightly odd for some reason, it may be that they are red and I would expect a more pinky look.

Good work painting him.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

thats a pretty sweet conversion job. I like the way you made it look although i do agree that it still needs a little more for a complete nurgle look.

Excellent work though


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments so far:

With regards to the greenstuff: I wanted to leave elements of the original model for two reasons. Firstly, I wanted some surfaces to paint in the purple scheme, to tie the model into the rest of my army (which is mainly dark purple and brass). Secondly, The elements I left free tend to be highly detailed areas of the CSM Daemon Prince. The head-leg, the chest, the head, and the one arm/opposite shoulder plate are all areas where I can paint decent details to give the model some good definition that isn't just bumpy greenstuff. 

Though, over-all, I do think I maybe should have put more greenstuff on. I was hoping the pussy-egg things and the spilled guts would add to the 'I feel no pain because Papa loves me' look. Refer to Svartmetall's tutorial for the inspiration.

I did re-visit the model and try to highlight in some pink to the intestines and 
highlight up the greenstuff a bit (it kinda looked like a GS'ed right onto the model and washed it). Here are some pics:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Only thing I rekon he needs is a wash of some kind on the guts and the green areas to make them look shiny and slimy. I have some of the old brown ink which gives a gloss finish which I reserve for my nurgle marines for this very reason.
Nice work though. I am allways in awe of skilled greenstuffers.
Rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am conflicted: the purple is superb; however it is also the part of the scheme that looks least Nurgle, as it is vibrant and clean.

Possibly a patchy green wash would draw it together.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with Dave. the green and the purple contrast a bit. But I do like the conversion. Its a Soul Drinker gone Nurgle! I knew it was going to happen. What you could do to make the energy flow a little better is use more greens to make the "gooey" type feel going on and maybe put a brown or red type wash on the guts. Good creativity though. +rep


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, here is my second (and likely final) revisit to this model. I brought the purple areas up to a light pink, and then washed the bejebus out of them with alternating layers of Ball Red and Devlan Mud. I was going for a somewhat 'fevered flesh' look that may tie in the model as Nurgle themed. 

I also washed the guts a few times with Devlan Mud and one wash of Thraka Green. However, it still looks very red on camera.

Hope you enjoy the again updated images:


















(The lighter pink in this shot is simply a camera effect. It is the same hue as the previous images pinks.)










Any additional C&C would be appreciated, as well as any well intentioned compliments. I have probably revisited this model more than any other in my collection.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

My only question...why is the armor pink?

All of the Nurgle Dedicated Legions/Chapters/Warbands are all dim colored, plainy armored, the pink would be more slaaneshi.

my 2 cents,
Otherwise fantastic job!


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

The armor is pink for a two-fold reason:

1st: The majority of my army is a deep purple color. Not deep purple because they are Slaanesh-themed, rather deep purple because it is a striking colour scheme. So by going with a pink/purple armor ties it to the other models that will be on the table.

2nd: Heavily washing darker-purple schemes does not really tie this particular model together, which is again why I went with a dirty pink. I was going for a fevered look, as though the armor is skin that is rebelling against terrible infections. If you check out codex Chaos Daemons, there are Plague Bearers painted in a similar fashion. Really, his armor was almost white until I washed the hell out of it with browns and reds. 

Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

Although purple is my favourite colour, I much prefer the pink hues you have added. Ok maybe nurgle is usually portrayed in brown and green colouring, but the pink looks a bit like the skin has fallen off leaving tissue.
Well done that canuck!!!


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Mmm, I understand why you've done pink, But i think it looks wrong. 

I don't mean to offend, the conversion is brilliant, the painting is fantastic. But the Purple really puts me off, just dosn't work at all. :\

Sorry to be blunt.


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

I Can't say that I'm a huge fan of the pink, but it does look a lot better than the purple did. The wings and green painting is quite well done, however!


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Nice to know I am causing such a stir with an unconventional color scheme.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Way back, in the early 90's I painted my first squads of Death Guard purple, as I thought they were a striking colour and in the first iteration they did not have a formal colour scheme in White Dwarf.

They are available to view somewhere else in this section (Count the Sevens Death Guard or some other title similar) and I painted them the original, though mottled, Death Guard colours.

I know where you're coming from with the pink/purple idea, I have to say though, that as someone who tried it, I decided to repaint a more subdued colour.

Rep for the conversion though!


----------

